# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΒΡΥΣΗΣ ΚΑΡΡΟΝ

## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΣ

ΣΤΑΖΕΙ Η ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΒΡΥΣΗΣ ΝΕΡΟΧΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΡΟΝ.ΑΝΟΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑΤΗΝ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟΧΥΤΗ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπες στον Youtubaro και γράψε carron . Ναι βγαίνουν τα μέρη χωρίς να βγάλεις όλη την βρύση.

----------


## JOUN

Συγγνωμη αλλα σε ενα τοσο αγενες (χωρις εισαγωγικα) πρωτο ποστ δεν θα επρεπε κανενας να απαντησει..Δηλ οταν πας σε μια παρεα για πρωτη φορα δεν λες ουτε ενα γεια;

----------

